# الاقسام المريخية > منبر شباب المريخ >  >  موضوع الباشا

## ابومنزر

*انتبهووو يا شباب المريخ نحنا نعرف مكايد الاتحاد العام نحونا والان  وصل لى صقره بى موضوع الباشا هنا المعادله يسمح لى الباشا ويعفى كى ينسى ادارة الزعيم موضوع كاس السودان لا واللف لا هيهات ثم هيهات نحنا مابنقبل العوض نحنا حقنا دم احمر؟؟؟ تحياتى سعد التوم ( ابو المنزر)
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابومنزر
					

انتبهووو يا شباب المريخ نحنا نعرف مكايد الاتحاد العام نحونا والان  وصل لى صقره بى موضوع الباشا هنا المعادله يسمح لى الباشا ويعفى كى ينسى ادارة الزعيم موضوع كاس السودان لا واللف لا هيهات ثم هيهات نحنا مابنقبل العوض نحنا حقنا دم احمر؟؟؟ تحياتى سعد التوم ( ابو المنزر)



​222222222
*

----------

